# The Celebrity Nickname Showdown



## News Bot (Mar 10, 2011)

Not all nicknames are as unique as “The Fonz” or P. Diddy Puffy Puff Daddy. So we’ve matched up Docs, Snakes, Icemen, and more to determine who truly deserves their nicknames. 

*Published On:* 08-Mar-11 08:56 AM
*Source:* digg

*Go to digg Page*


----------



## Australis (Mar 10, 2011)

Chuck ftw


----------

